# does anyone have any secret baits to catch bass?



## Steelpuck18

just wondering because i have tried a few different things. One thing that i have found to work quite well is clams. I open them up with my knife and cut out the thin edge that i like to call the "lip", then i hook it on a gold spinnerbait with a small weight. Works very good, and when you reel it in semi-slow it looks very much like a long leech.


----------



## birchies

I have caught some big ones on bulldogs and bucktails


----------



## diver_sniper

I'm afraid there is no secret bait. The only thing that's gonna catch you a lot of fish consistently throughout the year is your brain. You need to understand where the fish are holding, how willing they are to bite, and then what tactic you have to utilize to trigger them. When you figure out how to do it every time you let us know, we'll be working on the same


----------



## boondocks

Plastic worms. :wink:


----------



## jamesavp

In my opinion a secret bait depends on the lake. What works in some places doesn't work in others. Secret baits are all due to confindence. Just because you catch them on your secret bait doesn't mean that I can do as well. for instance, in florida a red shad worm kicked butt in my favorite lake, when I used it a lake in California, not a bite. Each lake is different. Learn to be versitle and you will have success. A good bait to get good at is a pig and jig. Use a 1/4 oz jig of your choice. Match the color of the crawfish the best you can and use a strike king rage craw trailer. If you get good with the pig and jig, you will catch big fish. there is a reason that the pig and jig was the highest producer of bass on the B.A.S.S pro tournament trail.


----------



## nesika308

5" White Zoom Flukes w/ a 3/0 hook.......Spring, summer and fall they do it all. Rivers, lakes and farm ponds


----------



## ileddog

5-10 inch plastic worm, and SCUM FROGS in the weedy areas. 90% of my fish have been taken on those lures.


----------



## diver_sniper

Working off of what ileddog said, frogs over the really really thick stuff are money. If you're not afraid to throw a 9 dollar lure I'd recommend getting a couple Spro frogs. They're a lot heavier than a scum frog, so they cast much farther. Position your boat on the outside of whatever is growing out from the shore line and just pick the pockets towards the bank. The key is to work this thing SLOOOW. Patience is a necessity when frog fishing.


----------



## ileddog

Plus nothing beats watchin that Bass murder that lure as you come off the edge or hit a clear spot in the salad.


----------



## ileddog

7 inch smoke and White wave worm.


----------



## ileddog

SCUM FROGS IN THE SALAD


----------



## njsimonson

Chompers Tubes.

Is that a Vols hat? uke:


----------



## ileddog

It is but its just a Bill Dance thing for me. I am not into colledge sports what so ever. So I have no opinion based on weather they are good or not.


----------



## bowhunter199

I use purple bass assasins or zoom june bugs and the bass cant resist em.


----------



## jonesy12

If it was a secret and I gave it away, then it wouldn't be a secret anymore............


----------

